# Sanitorium T - Feb 2012 (Pic Heavy)



## Priority 7 (Feb 23, 2012)

Many thanks to Kingrat and Lilli for the info on this one, it was a good long explore and worth every moment. Seriously overgrown it was easy to lose your sense of direction and end up looking for access to a building you had only recently been in. Visited in the good company of a few Berliners and a Frankfurter  sorry becquerelle.
The below write up was Priority 5's work (My 10yr old sons) who seems more and more eager to join me and was eager for me to give him a "job" to do related to Urbexing so here you all are.







Sanitorium T is a unused Hospital it was built in between the years 1905 and 1908. It is a Hospital built for the sick, in 1923 it closed because of a economic crisis. In between the years 1944 and 1945 its running was disrupted due to war damage. In 1945 2 out of 3 of the institutional hospitals were used as a hospital for soviet forces. The Hospital was a special Hospital for neurology and psychiatry. 











































































































Thanks for looking


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 23, 2012)

Epic. Best one I've seen from your trip, love every shot! Could spend days photographing that place and all it's details! Top notch!


----------



## Pincheck (Feb 23, 2012)

nice mate


----------



## TranKmasT (Feb 23, 2012)

Incedible. Great pictures!


----------



## strokesboy21 (Feb 23, 2012)

very good pics buddy love that place


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 23, 2012)

Amazing building, great report & pics.


----------



## KingRat (Feb 23, 2012)

You've done her justice mate no mistake.


----------



## a_little_feisty (Feb 23, 2012)

Wow . . . just simply wow!


----------



## lilli (Feb 23, 2012)

Awesome explore :O) Briliantly captured

Whats really cool about this one is if you look at it on a satelite image the soviets grew a big hedge in the shape of a star outside the main building


----------



## Priority 7 (Feb 23, 2012)

Yeah lilli saw that, on the sat image when I was taking a look last week that is


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 24, 2012)

Like that place! Good piccies too. Yummy!!!


----------



## nelly (Feb 24, 2012)

Quality stuff mate


----------



## irishmanlost (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice, very very nice.


----------



## tattooed (Feb 25, 2012)

Excellent photos......... Thanks for sharing


----------

